# Hand Slammed in Car Door



## Vellorian (Nov 20, 2006)

Little man slammed his hand in the car door.

His ring-finger on his left hand has a really nasty looking bruise, but didn't break the skin. He can make a fist without crying. He can show you where it hurts without crying. The injury is 10 minutes old and he's able to fully articulate where it hurts and what hurts, without tears or crying. (He's 3 1/2 years old.)

I am at work and can't see it. I'm getting the description from my wife at home.

Is there anything we should "look for" that would indicate that we need to get him to the hospital / urgent care center?

I seem to remember banging my hands in the car door a number of times as a kid and never went to the hospital for it.

Advice, counsel, suggestions are all welcome.

EDIT: My wife says that it is "feverish", swollen and that there is some deep purple bruising toward the tip of the finger.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Poor little guy! I slammed my hand in a locked Volvo 240 wagon door when I was about 12. No idea how I didn't break anything, because part of my hand was seriously flattened out. But it was okay--some bruising and pain, but nothing broken.

I'd watch the hand. If it worsens, I'd take him to the dr. to make sure nothing is broken. I'd do ice in the meantime, and ibuprofen for swelling and pain.

I hope he feels better! Poor kiddo.


----------



## chlaal (Jun 28, 2006)

Poor little guy! Like the pp said, I would ice it and keep an eye on it. If he can flex it, it's probably okay. Of course, if in doubt, call the ped anyway! He or she could tell you what signs to watch for.

-Joan


----------



## maya44 (Aug 3, 2004)

Ya know, I might still have it x-rayed. My younger dd had a similiar situation (not slamming in car, but just bumping against a wall) and I assumed it was okay.... she could make a fist.

But it was broken. The ortho told me that in the past, he might not have done anything but with today's need for "keyboarding skillls" a broken finger, if not set can become a nucisance if the finger does not heal straight.

I am glad I took care of it.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Like a pp said, it IS possible to flex a broken bone in some cases. As the recipient of many a broken bone, I've had quite a few that I had full use of while broken.

I'd wait another 20 minutes, check if the swelling and inflammation go down. If they go down, wait another 15 minutes and see if they go down some more. The bruise may even start to fade immediately. If the swelling doesn't go down at all in an hour, the bruise starts to worsen, he reports an increase in pain/discomfort and his hand may start to stiffen, then I'd have it looked at.


----------



## seeking_peace (Feb 19, 2007)

You might get it checked out. DD screamed for about 45 minutes and then seemed ok, but the Ped wanted to check it out and sent us for X-rays just to be on the safe side.


----------



## 1xmom (Dec 30, 2003)

Poor thing. My dd was 4 when I accidently shut her finger in the door. Luckily her finger was okay. After all the blood and crying, she had a little cut. Somehow it didn't even catch her fingernail b/c I was afraid of it turning purple and all. Now she is 7 and still reminds me of that incident. Like the other day I cut myself w/a knife and she said "Mommy, is it bleeding as bad as when you shut my finger in the door?"


----------



## Calypso Lady (Jan 19, 2007)

Ouch! Any update?









Every time my DS does something nasty like this it just sends shivers down my spine.

I've been told that parents of boys will spend extra time going back/forth to doctors for accidental injuries.







:


----------



## EarthMommy80 (Feb 8, 2007)

oh that's terrible. I like the advice everyone has already given. I remember when I was like 10 I slammed a car door on my hand and it got STUCK! My mom couldn't open it. My grandpa had to run out and use all his strenghth to open it! Nothing was broke though, but I'll never forget it!


----------



## bryannastreasure (Nov 28, 2006)

Arnica gel is good for bruises. and it prevents some of the pain of the bruise as well.
Love and Light,
Bryanna


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Vinegar and brown paper helps clear up bruises and sprains as well.

Tear a brown paper bag into strips, then soak the strips in vinegar long enough to get them wet all the way through. Wrap the affected body part in the strips and cover with gauze or an old sock to hold them in place.


----------

